# New calls!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

A new set of predator calls I just got in from my buddy Ed @ EW Game Calls. These are made from Bois de Rose - found only on the island of Madagascar. I think this is the same wood that got Gibson in trouble recently. Are these beautiful, or what? I probably won't be able to afford any more calls made from fancy wood but at least I got these!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those are absolutely gorgeous ! The stippling really makes them look exquisite !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ed did those way right. Nice calls Chris and fine work Ed.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Nicley done Ed! Beauties!
Mark


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*YUPPERS DEMS PRETTY EDDY----VERY NICE MY FRIEND-----------SB*


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Those are MAGNIFICENT!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wish I could have got in on some of those. Pieces of art !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet! Ed can make some nice calls! The bois de rose is some great wood.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Exquisite? Magnificent? What the heck? are you guys trying to class up the joint with multi syllable words? I was going to say purdier than a speckled pup but somehow that seems low brow now.
Anyhoo, congrats on the calls Chris.


----------

